
Not Everyone Is “Killing It.” - gsosk
https://themission.co/not-everyone-is-killing-it-32dc3ba02381
======
CM30
Yeah, and this goes for life in general too. Social media and the internet in
general gives a very skewed picture of the situation for most people, since
others will almost only share their successes or things that can be construed
as a success rather than their failures. No, not everyone has all the latest
tech, is watching/reading/playing the latest media, has a super easy life with
a great job and fantastic network of friends, etc. It's just those with those
things share information about their situation more than those who don't have
them.

Maybe in all cases, we should start encouraging people to share their failures
and what not instead of just their success stories...

~~~
mikelyons
Sharing your failures build a track record that could potentially get in the
way of future success. When an employer wants a "proven track record" they
don't want a huge string of failures, and probably wont hire you if that's
what you have. Thus the incentive to hide failure and highlight success.

------
anotheryou
Are there any numbers on this? The survivors bias is so so strong, I have no
Idea how many fail.

But actually I long for even more than numbers: I've seen enough phony people
where I knew they'd fail after overhearing them for just a minute in a café. I
wonder how many of those I'd give a realistic chance make it in the end.

Another thing I wonder: Are there many sereal bootstrapped interpreneurs, that
have a small business running to finance multiple start-up attempts? (As
opposed to starting from zero again, with a new team and all)

